
40 important design lessons from the past - workintransit
https://designschool.canva.com/blog/famous-graphic-designers/
======
a3n
ghostery in FF blocks all content except the social buttons at the bottom.

Disabling ghostery displays the content.

Or clicking reader view displays the content, with ghostery on.

Or View/Style/No Style displays the content, with ghostery on.

Going up the URL, this also doesn't displahy with ghostery on:
[https://designschool.canva.com/](https://designschool.canva.com/)

but this does display: [https://www.canva.com/](https://www.canva.com/)

